

Anyone else felt it? - kirpekar
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc71560691.php

======
barnaby
Yeah, was in the middle of a design review here at the Apixio offices in San
Mateo. It's an interesting feeling for sure.

